# Christmas Decorations



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread about Christmas decorations. I can't be the only one that is already starting to think of decorating.

I'm planning our outdoor Christmas decorations and I'm kinda stuck on our trees. They are decorative pears and cherries (I think) so not exactly light friendly. We tried lights last year and it was a lot of trouble getting them on there and we didn't really have enough lights so I am thinking of maybe uplighting them with floodlights if I can find colored lights. I would like to do a green light if possible. My next step would be to decorate the trees with ornaments, stars and/or snowflakes. 

If I make the snowflakes I will use popsicle sticks and dowel rods to make different sizes. Then spray paint them white or silver, maybe a few of both colors. I would like to add glitter, but I figured it would wash off. I already have a ton of popsicle sticks and a few dowel rods so the only cost would be the paint and it would be the cheap stuff from walmart. I have all kinds of glitter from previous kid projects so I might throw it on there just to see what happens. 

I have a bunch of scrap stuff (sheet metal, shower walls, and who knows what else) out in the garage so I am hoping I can come up with something to just cut some circles out of for the ornaments. Paint and glitter. 

And I might make some candy canes out of pvc pipe, but I would have to buy the pipe, connectors and tape for the stripes. So that might have to wait until next year. 

Can you tell how much I hate having these trees bare? LOL We really light up the house and yard and those trees are just blank spots that drive me crazy.

What have you made or plan to make for Christmas decorations?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I saw someone who had wrapped a strand of lights around a ball that looked like it was made of grape vines. They had several of those in different sizes hanging from their tree as ornaments. It was a big tree, so it might not look so hot on something smaller.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There is one pretty tree with red ornaments on it in these Christmas ideas...enjoy the eye candy...LOL

http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------

